# $100 Pigeon Loft



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

Jim Jenner made a short video of a $100 pigeon loft that he and a few of his friends built. Check it out!

Watch video


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice little loft.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Cute. He sure does work fast!
I'd be more inclined to call it a cage.


----------

